

Mailvelope - PGP for webmails - gets safer with latest update and security audit - runn1ng
http://www.mailvelope.com/blog/security-audit-and-v0.6-release

======
runn1ng
I will add that the author addressed most of the complains - you can write,
encrypt and decrypt mails in a window completely separate from the window,
that appears with a click in the webmail window.

It is protected from clickjacking by secret token that the user can set up in
settings that will appear in the new window. See
<http://www.mailvelope.com/help#security>

